# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a Habitat

## Ifrix

Map a habitat for an animal, simple as that. Open for choice of animal - horses, wolves, beavers, platipuses(playtypi?), etc. Not sure about including mythical animals since we did dragons at the start of the year but worldbuilding a unique species and its habitat would always be interesting to read.
Also open for sense of scale, could be a battlemap of a beaver's dam, a lagoon of alligators, a large region where horses run wild and free...

----------


## tilt

Interesting, reminds me of an old challenge map I made like 8 years ago where the map was a small patch of land around a pack of sugar where ants and beetles would fight. "Battle of Sugar High"   :Wink:

----------

